# Euskera: korrika hasti



## locaporfutbol

Kaixo, tengo problemas con esto:

milaka arrazoi korrika hasti ta inoiz ez gelditzeko

Podría alguien decirme qué significa y cómo está formado?
Eskerrik asko aldez aurretik!


----------



## yujuju

Kaixo!
Seguimos con la canción "haizea", ¿eh? 

He comprobado las letras en internet y aparece eso que tú escribes pero yo siempre he escuchado _korrika hasita = empezadas corriendo_, y que tiene sentido ya que luego dice _inoiz ez gelditzeko = para no parar nunca_, al menos así lo interpreto yo_._ De todos modos _hasti_ no existe, que yo sepa.

Agur!


----------



## locaporfutbol

yujuju said:


> Kaixo!
> Seguimos con la canción "haizea", ¿eh?
> 
> He comprobado las letras en internet y aparece eso que tú escribes pero yo siempre he escuchado _korrika hasita = empezadas corriendo_, y que tiene sentido ya que luego dice _inoiz ez gelditzeko = para no parar nunca_, al menos así lo interpreto yo_._ De todos modos _hasti_ no existe, que yo sepa.
> 
> Agur!


 
Pues sí, sigo con Haizea. Pero ya son mis últimas dudas, así que próximamente será alguna otra, a ver  No te puedes imaginar lo divertido que es aprender euskera a través de las canciones - mucho mejor que memorizar las malditas declinaciones de los verbos auxiliares 

Con la frase tendrás razón, a mí también me suena más como tú lo has escrito, lo que sí tiene sentido para mí.
Mila esker!


----------



## Berezi

"hasti ta" tiene una errata. Debería decir "hasita", o mas correctamente, "hasi eta".
Entonces significaría 

"milaka arrazoi
korrika hasi eta
inoiz ez gelditzeko"

"Mil razones
para empezar a correr,
 y no parar nunca"


----------

